# Ginger's At the Groomer



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

So I just dropped Ginger off for her first real grooming appointment. She was there around 12 weeks, but they just trimmed her pads and backside. Even though it is just hair and I know it will grow back, I am so fearful that I won't like the cut. 

I took pictures of what I liked and didn't like, and the groomer felt like she understood what I am looking for - I am crossing my fingers.

It's so funny... I am almost as nervous as if it I were getting a new style.

I'll post the before and after pics later today when I pick her up.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Good Luck and look forward to seeing Ginger with her new "do".


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hope it turns out to be just what you wanted!


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Not sure how I feel. They cut her way shorter than I hoped on top and didn't cut as much as I hoped on her legs. Best part is that I know it grows in. I think that I will be trying another groomer next time.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think her face is SO adorable! I do agree that she could have cut her legs a little more.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ginger looks adorable!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Personally, I think she looks adorable. I always like the legs left full and had them scissored for that effect on my guys. If Ginger belonged to me, I would keep that groomer, but she's your baby and has to look good in your eyes. Maybe it will grow on you.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

You could have done worse, trust me. At least you didn't get the "short face" look. ound: Below is a pic of Benjamin after his first grooming, in Dec. 2012 when he was age 7 months. Just in time for the Christmas pics, oh joy! I do like seeing his eyes, though, and I was fine with all of the grooming except for the extremely short muzzle. It has since grown in and been cut again, by different groomers, with varying degrees of success. Honestly, maybe it's awful of me but I just don't care that much. I mean to me he looks cute no matter what, and my top priorities are his comfort and my convenience. Even so, I do know what look I like and of course am happy when it is achieved, and want a groomer who also knows what I like and will do what I say! However, to me a very important consideration is if the groomer is kind and gentle with my dog. I could overlook a less than perfect groom job if he comes out of it seeming happy and unstressed, as opposed to a perfect groom job with him being stressed by it. I'm not sure if you feel that the groomer you took Ginger to listened to your wishes or not, but if you think she treated Ginger well, it might be worthwhile to try at least one more time. You could show her the pic that you just took, and show her what changes you want. That would be my suggestion. BTW, I think that Ginger looks adorable. 

Here's my baby, after being chopped.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks all. I actually think the cut is growing on me and I am beginning to be less critical of the job.

You are right emichel that it is more important that Ginger be treated well then for her cut to be perfect and they did treat her very well.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Personally, I think she looks adorable. I always like the legs left full and had them scissored for that effect on my guys. If Ginger belonged to me, I would keep that groomer, but she's your baby and has to look good in your eyes. Maybe it will grow on you.


 I agree. She looks great without the shorn look that we usually see. I remember how Lola was groomed once. All the hair on the face was shorn off and she didn't even look Havanese anymore. 
Ginger looks great.

Anna


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is cute! They did a nice job around her eyes and brows. I like how she posed so we could see BOTH sides of her new 'do.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

I think she looks awesome! Where did you get her groomed? Do you mind saying how much you paid? I see you are in Pittsburgh and I would drive Lilly to get groomed like that.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

:biggrin1:I think she looks really cute! They did a good job. I am seeing what Roo will look like in a couple months!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ginger looks so adorable! Her face is very cute. The hair grows so fast on their faces. I really like her furry little legs  I definitely think the groomer is a keeper, but you have to be happy too...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I was a little shocked after Molly's first groom because her face looked so different to me. It did grow on me before too long. I think Ginger looks adorable as always!

Diane


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

I have warmed up to the cut and have started to really like it. I think it was the shock of her losing so much hair and the loss of so much of her darker tones.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Lillysmom said:


> I think she looks awesome! Where did you get her groomed? Do you mind saying how much you paid? I see you are in Pittsburgh and I would drive Lilly to get groomed like that.


She was groomed at BarknGo in Wexford. Intersection of 79 & 910. I didnt ask for the name of the girl who groomed her since they keep it in their system. I can call and get her name if you'd like.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ginger looks like a complete darling with her haircut!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, if you could get the groomer's name. That is not too far for me to go at all! Thanks!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cody had his first grooming this weekend. I was nervous too. Ginger looks so cute and adorable. I especially love her 2nd photo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Ginger looks adorable, and i LOVE the way they did her legs. I don't like it when they cut the legs too stort.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it's a great haircut! I prefer the fuller leg (not tapering down to a teeney foot) like she has. I wish I could keep Osky's face open like that, but his hair falls to one side.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Ginger looks adorable. I really like the fuller leg look too. I think its the perfect body cut; not to short n not too long. I just took my 2 to a new groomer last week, I love the way Canela turned out but for Vino's cut I didn't hate it n didn't love it. Like you I just have to get use to the new cut.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

ound: You should tell the groomer that the forum approves.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Lillysmom - the Groomer's name is Randy (or Randi since she is a girl)


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I also love the cut! I think she looks adorable.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

After 2 days, I am loving Ginger's cut.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Ginger Says, "Looking Sharp there Little Ginger" Especially at this angle!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

raeshan said:


> View attachment 81705
> 
> 
> After 2 days, I am loving Ginger's cut.


So glad that it grew on you, as it's one of the better cuts I've seen. She is such a little cutie.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Darling little girl...


----------

